# Home Soap Party...



## jenfrat (Apr 23, 2015)

I recently had a friend offer for me to set up at her house for her to invite her friends over and shop.  I have past experience in direct sales, so I have some ideas of what to do for her to thank her, but I'd like for this to be a fun time for everyone else as well.  For those of you that do this, what kinds of things do you do besides set up a table and stand there?  HaHa  It'd be nice if other people wanted to book something off of it to give me access to new customers!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 23, 2015)

The last thing in the world that I would do would be a table to stand behind!  By all means, have a table, but make it more like a tupperware party - get everyone together looking at the products, trying out a few of them, explain what is in them - then sell sell SELL!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 23, 2015)

Do you make anything other than soaps?  Before I made my own products I went to a few body shop home parties.  They asked us to bring a bowl and small towel.  We all tried out foot and body scrubs as well as lotions and creams, with plenty of wine of course! It made so much difference trying everything out. We all bought loads of products (hangs head in shame because I really didn't know any better then!).


----------



## jenfrat (Apr 23, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> The last thing in the world that I would do would be a table to stand behind!  By all means, have a table, but make it more like a tupperware party - get everyone together looking at the products, trying out a few of them, explain what is in them - then sell sell SELL!



Oh, I know.  I was being sarcastic.  



Rowan said:


> Do you make anything other than soaps?  Before I made my own products I went to a few body shop home parties.  They asked us to bring a bowl and small towel.  We all tried out foot and body scrubs as well as lotions and creams, with plenty of wine of course! It made so much difference trying everything out. We all bought loads of products (hangs head in shame because I really didn't know any better then!).



I currently make soap, liquid soap, bath bombs, lotions, and lip balm.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 23, 2015)

I would do a demonstration on making bath bombs or lip balm.  Something simple then let the see how they are.   I did one for my daughter quite awhile ago and just made some lip balms and small bath bombs (gave each person 1 to take home).   Let them sample your lotions, soap etc at the sink,   Good stuff sells itself once tried.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 23, 2015)

I would try to put together an activity and have freebies. For example, make a small batch of lotion and let everyone try the still-warm lotion (OMG soooo good) and have a small jar to take home. And a bath salts bar. Have containers of sea salt, Epsom salts, milk powder, etc and let people mix up their own. (Charge something per bag, so they can make 1 or they can make 10).

Mother's Day is coming up - have some kind of baskets or something so they can build their own MD present. Ooh, maybe even get some flat rate boxes from the post office and you can put their present right in the mail (include postage in the cost, obviously) or they can mail it themselves and know exactly how much it will cost.


----------



## jenfrat (Apr 24, 2015)

Thank you for the ideas!!!


----------

